# Ta-ton-ka Chips graduated today!!!!



## Al33 (Oct 25, 2009)

John and I went my club in Gordon County early yesterday morning. John took both a rifle and his Apex Hill longbow. After the Saturday morning hunt with his rifle we found him a good spot on a ridge top with white oaks still dropping and he placed his climber there. He hunted it with his longbow that evening and he saw deer but they remained just out of range. He decided he would move his stand a little further down the ridge this morning and it was a wise move.

I will let him share the details but I just have to tell you about the phone call I got from him at 1:15 PM. I answered 'Hello" and he said; "I just stuck one!!!" He then told me what happened, where he hit the buck, what the buck did after the hit, etc., etc. all the while trying to breathe normally but to no avail. He was shook! We gave the deer plenty of time and he waited for me to get there to help with the tracking effort. John did everything right today from hanging in there until he got the shot at 1:15, moving the stand, waiting on he best shot opportunity and making a perfect shot. Congratulations again John on your first big game trad archery kill!!!!!!!

BTW, he did this with a borrowed quiver and borrowed broadheads.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 25, 2009)

Congrats dude!!!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 25, 2009)

Great job, you almost look normal with a head rag on


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome John, I am proud of you man!!! 

I am jealous that you got to go hunting with AL!!! LOL


----------



## Buck (Oct 25, 2009)

Congrats John!!!


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Great job ,Congrats


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 25, 2009)

You sure John didn't just look at that deer and scare it to death?     

Congrats Ron Burgandy!  Proud of ya!


----------



## BGBH (Oct 25, 2009)

Congrats.....that's the way to hang in there & get it done...


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 25, 2009)

Congrats,


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 25, 2009)

Congrats!!!! It's about time!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone notice his fancy smancy arm guard? Yep, he borrowed the duct tape for that too.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 25, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Anyone notice his fancy smancy arm guard? Yep, he borrowed the duct tape for that too.



And I thought he asked to borrow my pink one just cause he liked the color.   

Sorry John.


----------



## Elbow (Oct 25, 2009)

Congrats on your first archery kill! You must feel proud!
El


----------



## Dennis (Oct 26, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 26, 2009)

Whoo Hoo!  Way to go, a great story by AL too.
Dan


----------



## 730waters (Oct 26, 2009)

Al, surely you didn't suggest the BRIGHT GREEN color? You knew that deer would be blinded!! Just kidding , great time and a big congratulations on your first kill!!!
D.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2009)

Congratulations!!!..................So do you make a regular habit of showing up unprepared to hunt??

Still Congrats


----------



## dpoole (Oct 26, 2009)

congrat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 26, 2009)

Al33 said:


> BTW, he did this with a borrowed quiver and borrowed broadheads.



The bad thing about hunting with Al is that he starts finding all the stuff he's missing that you borrowed but didn't return months ago. 



lagrangedave said:


> Great job, you almost look normal with a head rag on



It's a pushed up head net



Al33 said:


> Anyone notice his fancy smancy arm guard? Yep, he borrowed the duct tape for that too.



The one piece suit was too thick and I thought my string would hit it. My arm guard wouldn't fit around it 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Congratulations!!!..................So do you make a regular habit of showing up unprepared to hunt??
> 
> Still Congrats



I was prepared, Al just didn't know I was using his stuff. Kinda knew I was in trouble when I pulled out "my" quiver and he said "you know I've been looking all over for that".  Had to remind him I borrowed it 2 months ago


----------



## fishbait (Oct 26, 2009)

John is the knife you cleaned it with borrowed too.

Just picking Congrats man.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 26, 2009)

So wanna hear the story? I'm gonna tell it anyway. 

Hunting on a little knob on the lower end of a hardwood saddle. I had a quartering wind in my face and was hunting from my climber a Summit Viper
6:00 I get busted by a basket racked 8pt at 35 yards, I figured maybe I moved.
7:00 get busted by a nanny doe from same place that I'd been watching for 30 min. 
Tossed out some threads to double check the wind and figure out that while the wind is good there are air currents blowing the opposite direction. Decide to move my stand in the morning to correct this problem

Next morning I'm getting ready to gun hunt but Al33 plays the mind games about my "scope might be off", "better chance with a bow" ect, I'm still trying to decide.
At 6:00am a mouse runs across the floor so I grab my bow and take a shot, missed his head and make a hole in the drywall. Al grabs his bow and starts shooting. It was like being at the Fair, mouse kept running back and forth across this doorway. We each shot 3 times and I think I nicked him on my last shot. Since I'm warmed up I hunt with the bow. 

Quiet morning but it was soo beautiful I sat and stood til lunch. Saw movement at 12:00 and the doe and fawn were back for about 45 mins. Had a 12 yd broadside shot opportunity at the fawn, had my arm and bow outside the shooting rail and hear a bunch of noise behind me to the left so I freeze. 5  tom turkeys come and join the party.  I finally move my tired left arm and everyone leaves
As soon as the deer go back down the hill I see 2 more coming. Twin button heads eventually start feeding directly
under the stand and as they pass by I get ready. It wasn't a shot I wanted to take but there was no doubt in my mind I could do it. The closest buck was 7yds, severely quartering away. I kept waiting for a more broadside shot but The other twin spooked and as I saw him start to move on out I looked back to the spot on the others back pulled back and let loose an arrow toward his opposite front leg. I watched them both run the twin lagging with a fletching still showing and the broadhead sticking out the front leg. Watched them for 60yds and thought I heard him crash at 100 but the two ran together so I wasn't sure.
Called Al to tell him and I started shaking and couldn't catch my breathe! 
Anyway, sorry for the long story, but after we waited it was a short tracking job. No blood for 40yds, then spots, then good blood, and looked up and there he was. 
He's ganna taste good!

I've got to thank EVERYONE here on this forum for making this trad kill possible. The 3-D Shoots, everyone helping and always giving advise, and especially the comeraderie this summer meeting and shooting. This is your buck too! 
Thanks Marty, (Apex predator) for making such a fine bow and all your help for a newbie.
Finally, thanks to my mentor, Al33, "I love you, man!"


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 26, 2009)

Congrat Brother,  Sorry I was not there to drag it out for you!LOL

Why do family members have to get married during huntin season.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 26, 2009)

Your hunting  talents match your boat cleaning abilities. Congrats. To bad Gordy wasn't around to drag the deer out for you.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 26, 2009)

Good job John!


----------



## belle&bows (Oct 26, 2009)

Congrats and good eats


----------



## K80 (Oct 26, 2009)

He would'a been a good one in a few years.  JK,  they're all good'ns with trad equipment.   Congrats on your first trad kill.


----------



## Necedah (Oct 26, 2009)

Congratulations John!!!!!!!!
I'm proud for ya.........


Dave


----------



## WildWillie (Oct 26, 2009)

Way to go John!!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 26, 2009)

Congrats Man! That's awesome!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 26, 2009)

Good job Chips!


----------



## Hoyt man (Oct 26, 2009)

way to go john!!!  I guess that lesson wyatt gave ya at the archery shoot sunk in. lol congrats from me and the midget


----------



## pnome (Oct 26, 2009)

Congrats John!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 26, 2009)

WTG John...Congrats!


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 26, 2009)

Congrats John, that was a fine story. Glad you got you one.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 26, 2009)

Good job John. Way to go.
Clay


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 26, 2009)

That is SO cool!!!    Way to go, John!!!  Now I have a new goal... later!!! LOL


----------



## Tikki (Oct 26, 2009)

WooHoo!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 26, 2009)

John, I just made you an honorary member.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 26, 2009)

wooo hooooo !!! way to go !!!  that looks identical to my first and only trad kill !!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 26, 2009)

good job chips!!! feels good, don't it?


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 26, 2009)

John, I'm SO proud of your kill!!! That's awesome!!!! I know Al feels like your father about right now!!!!! You're ready for the next 10 more......


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 27, 2009)

Corngrats!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Oct 27, 2009)

Way to go Tonk!!!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 27, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> John, I'm SO proud of your kill!!! That's awesome!!!! I know Al feels like your father about right now!!!!! You're ready for the next 10 more......


HEY NOW!!!!!! I ain't that old!!


----------



## baldfish (Oct 27, 2009)

Way to go John next is a pig right

son like father small pig, small deer


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 27, 2009)

Al33 said:


> HEY NOW!!!!!! I ain't that old!!



Or ugly


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay I'll clarify that....he's as proud of John as a father would be. Lets face it ya'll, Al Chapman has taught each and every one of you how to hunt with a bow!!!! And what he don't know, he makes a point to find out.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 27, 2009)

baldfish said:


> Way to go John next is a pig right
> 
> son like father small pig, small deer


 That hurt, but even I had to laugh at that one.



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Or ugly



Welllllll, I think John may beat this wrap.


----------



## SOS (Oct 27, 2009)

You're hooked good now!  The first one feels so good.  Congrats.


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 27, 2009)

Congrats John.  That's a good shot on that little fellow.  That will be some mighty fie eating.


----------



## schleylures (Oct 27, 2009)

good shot and congrat


----------



## dutchman (Oct 27, 2009)

Great job, John! I really enjoyed the story. I especially liked the part about the mouse.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 29, 2009)

Great job buddy!

That's a fine deer, and a "pretty good one" right now beside the potatoes!


----------

